# Corratec X-vert extreme



## esca (10. April 2009)

Verkaufe: Corratec x-vert extreme

Das Fahrrad ist in gutem Zustand. Es ist etwa Baujahr 2005/6. Das Rad verfügt über einen stabilen Rahmen mit geringer Rahmenhöhe, der sehr viel Platz zum Spielen lässt. Durch die 40cm lange Sattelstütze finden gedoch auch großgewachsene (über 1,80m) eine gute Sitzposition. Die montierten Continental Vertical bieten phänomenale Haftung. Durch die Magura Julie Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe vorne und 160er Scheibe hinten verzögern das Rad brachial. Zudem werden noch neue Beläge hinten verbaut. Das XT -  Schaltwerk schaltet exakt und schnell.

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Corratec X-VERT Extrem
Felgen: Corratec
Reifen: Continental 2.3 Vertical
Gabel: Manitou Omp Tpc Lockout
Vorbau: zzyzx
Bremsen: Magura Julie (vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm)
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano
Kurbel: zzyzx
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN



Das Rad befindet in einem guten, gebrauchten Zustand. Es wurde immer gut gepflegt und gewartet. Durch den Einsatz auf Touren auf Waldwegen etc. kamen auch einige Steinschläge am Rahmenunterrohr dazu. Aber dies, sowie Flugrost an manchen schrauben lassen sich in einem Fahrradleben nicht vermeiden. Alles in allem jedoch ein sehr schönes Fahrrad, mit dem ich viel Spaß hatte. Verkaufe nur, weil ich mir bald wieder ein vollgefedertes kaufen will.

Link zu ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Corratec-X-Vert-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------

